# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  دانشجوی دندانپزشکی اگه هست بیاد

## Ahlam500

میشه در مورد رشتتون بگین وضعیت اشتغال و بازار کار بعد فارغ التحصیلیش چطوره 
فارغ التحصیلا ب راحتی جذب کار میشن ؟؟
و این درسته ک اونایی ک سرمایه اولیه ندارن نمیتونن مطب بزنن و باید برا بقیه کار کنن

----------


## Alix

البته شاگردی هم بد نیست مثلا همین پرویز والتر وایت میدونی شاگردش حشمت جسی پینکمن چقد درامد داره؟

----------


## _POORYA_

*چه طرز کمکه اخه*

----------


## _POORYA_

> میشه در مورد رشتتون بگین وضعیت اشتغال و بازار کار بعد فارغ التحصیلیش چطوره 
> فارغ التحصیلا ب راحتی جذب کار میشن ؟؟
> و این درسته ک اونایی ک سرمایه اولیه ندارن نمیتونن مطب بزنن و باید برا بقیه کار کنن


*خیر اوضاعش خوبه و امکان نداره شما کار بلد باشی و بیکار بمونی
خب سرمایه که میخواد ولی بعد ۳ ۴ سال میتونی جورش کنی نگرانش نباش 
وام هم خوب و راحت میدن بهت 
من الانو گفتم این که ۶ سال دیگه چخبره نمیدونم*

----------


## Meti81

> *چه طرز کمکه اخه*


شما سوالو اول ببین

----------


## DrDark13

دندون پزشکیه دیگه  میخوای بد باشه؟؟؟؟

خیالت راحت حتی اگه اوضاعشون بد باشه و اشباع بشن و این داستانا،  بازم چندین برابر مابقی شغلا درامد دارن....

----------


## _POORYA_

> آره خداروشکر کار و کاسبیش گرفته 
> بخاطر کرونا فروش آنلاینم داره


*ببخشید این رو میگم ولی چقدر شما نادانی!
خیلی زشته وقتی درباره چیزی اطلاعی ندارید اظهار نظر کنید
شما تشریف ببرید دانشکده شیمی شریف یا تهران یا بهشتی ؛ ببینید که اوضاعشون چطوره و چیکار میکنن بعد حرف بزنید
دوستی دارم در همین شیمی بهشتی که در حد بهترین های علوم پزشکی درامد داره از طریق تولید ماده برای مراکز صنعتی
یا فردی رو میسناسم از بچه های زیست بهشتی که تونسته بود اگر اشتباه نکنم ی ماده افزودنی برای ژله رو در ایران تولید کنه برای کافه ها ؛ الان هم اوضاع کاریشو نگم دیگه
بله همین علوم پایه ها هم آزاد و هم پیام نور بدون کنکور میگیرن و شما نیازی نیست به خودت زحمت بدی میری پول میدی و میری دانشگاه ؛ متاسفانه اکثر دانشگاه های دولتی هم خوب نیستن و فرقشون اینه که اونا مجانین


بقول ی دوستی این افرادی که میگن کار نیست همون درس نخون های مدرسه اند که صرفا قبل اسمشون ی لیسانسه اضافه شده 
امکان نداره کسی تلاش کنه و به حداقل ها نرسه*

----------


## Lime97

کم هستن همون اول بتونن مطب بزنن،اولش میتونی بری توی درمانگاه کار کنی مثلا،تجربتم بیشتر میشه،یا بری شهرای کوچک،هیچ کاری اشباع نمیشه،شما پزشک شو برو خارج کارکن اصلا،من که پزشک بیکار ندیدم مگه اینکه خودش نخواد کار کنه.

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *ببخشید این رو میگم ولی چقدر شما نادانی!
> خیلی زشته وقتی درباره چیزی اطلاعی ندارید اظهار نظر کنید
> شما تشریف ببرید دانشکده شیمی شریف یا تهران یا بهشتی ؛ ببینید که اوضاعشون چطوره و چیکار میکنن بعد حرف بزنید
> دوستی دارم در همین شیمی بهشتی که در حد بهترین های علوم پزشکی درامد داره از طریق تولید ماده برای مراکز صنعتی
> یا فردی رو میسناسم از بچه های زیست بهشتی که تونسته بود اگر اشتباه نکنم ی ماده افزودنی برای ژله رو در ایران تولید کنه برای کافه ها ؛ الان هم اوضاع کاریشو نگم دیگه
> بله همین علوم پایه ها هم آزاد و هم پیام نور بدون کنکور میگیرن و شما نیازی نیست به خودت زحمت بدی میری پول میدی و میری دانشگاه ؛ متاسفانه اکثر دانشگاه های دولتی هم خوب نیستن و فرقشون اینه که اونا مجانین
> 
> 
> بقول ی دوستی این افرادی که میگن کار نیست همون درس نخون های مدرسه اند که صرفا قبل اسمشون ی لیسانسه اضافه شده 
> امکان نداره کسی تلاش کنه و به حداقل ها نرسه*


الان به نظر شما تو ایران رشته های علوم پایه مثل شیمی و ریاضی و... بازار کار خوبی دارن؟

----------


## _POORYA_

> الان به نظر شما تو ایران رشته های علوم پایه مثل شیمی و ریاضی و... بازار کار خوبی دارن؟


*بله اگر در دانشگاه درستی باشن یا تلاش خوبی داشته باشن قطعاا
متاسفانه ایران تو این زمینه ها خیلی عقب افتاده و بکره
من خودم تو دوران انتخاب رشته تحقیق کردم و اولش خودم هم باور نمیکردم
علی الخصوص شیمی و زیست ؛ چون فیلدهای تحقیقاتی زیادی دارن هم برای مهاجرت خوبن هم اینجا موندن
به طور کلی به جز تخصص های پزشکی قطعا شیمی و زیست های تهران رشته های بهتری اند برای پیشرفت و درآمد نسبت به بقیه رشته های تجربی*

----------


## Meti81

> *بله اگر در دانشگاه درستی باشن یا تلاش خوبی داشته باشن قطعاا
> متاسفانه ایران تو این زمینه ها خیلی عقب افتاده و بکره
> من خودم تو دوران انتخاب رشته تحقیق کردم و اولش خودم هم باور نمیکردم
> علی الخصوص شیمی و زیست ؛ چون فیلدهای تحقیقاتی زیادی دارن هم برای مهاجرت خوبن هم اینجا موندن
> به طور کلی به جز تخصص های پزشکی قطعا شیمی و زیست های تهران رشته های بهتری اند برای پیشرفت و درآمد نسبت به بقیه رشته های تجربی*


این حرفایی که میزنی برا 30 سال پیشه

----------


## _POORYA_

> این حرفایی که میزنی برا 30 سال پیشه


*
شما نظری دارید با منبع بفرمایید بهره مند بشیم
*

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *بله اگر در دانشگاه درستی باشن یا تلاش خوبی داشته باشن قطعاا
> متاسفانه ایران تو این زمینه ها خیلی عقب افتاده و بکره
> من خودم تو دوران انتخاب رشته تحقیق کردم و اولش خودم هم باور نمیکردم
> علی الخصوص شیمی و زیست ؛ چون فیلدهای تحقیقاتی زیادی دارن هم برای مهاجرت خوبن هم اینجا موندن
> به طور کلی به جز تخصص های پزشکی قطعا شیمی و زیست های تهران رشته های بهتری اند برای پیشرفت و درآمد نسبت به بقیه رشته های تجربی*


همون ((اگر)) که گفتی یعنی بازارکار خوبی خوبی نداره

----------


## _POORYA_

> همون ((اگر)) که گفتی یعنی بازارکار خوبی خوبی نداره


*خب معلومه با این حجم از فارغ التحصیل پیام نور آزاد و اکثر دانشگاه های دولتی بازار کار ندارن ؛ حق با شماست
این رشته ها نیاز به آزمایشگاه خوب استاد کاربلد و مرتبط با صنعت نیازمندن 
ما تو آموزش پزشکی که اوضاعش خیلی بهتر از بقیه رشته هاس مشکل داریم دیگه بقیه بماند*

----------


## Meti81

> *
> شما نظری دارید با منبع بفرمایید بهره مند بشیم
> *


شما هر وقت خودتون تو این رشته ها به این نتیجه رسیدید بیاین اظهار نظر کنید

----------


## _POORYA_

> شما هر وقت خودتون تو این رشته ها به این نتیجه رسیدید بیاین اظهار نظر کنید


*اشتباه از من بود سعی کردم دوستانه یکم کمک و آگاهتون کنم انگار
شما هنوز خیلی راه داری تا خیلی چیزارو بفهمی
موید باشی
*

----------


## Aliva00

الان واقعا این سوال ذهنتو مشغول کرده دندانپزشکی یکی از شغل های پر نیاز یک جامعه هست فارغ‌التحصیل هاش هم درآمد و شغل در بیمارستان و درمانگاه‌های دولتی دارن زدن مطب به سرمایه اولیه میخواد 
که با تلاش میشه بدست آورد البته آنقدر هستن که بهت سرمایه و یونیت دندانپزشکی بدن که براشون کار کنی اگه علاقه داری نگران کارش نباش 
دندانپزشکی و این حرفا !!!

----------


## Meti81

> *اشتباه از من بود سعی کردم دوستانه یکم کمک و آگاهتون کنم انگار
> شما هنوز خیلی راه داری تا خیلی چیزارو بفهمی
> موید باشی
> *



*ممنون موفق باشید !*

----------


## _POORYA_

> من المپیادی شیمی بودم دانشگاهم شیمی خوندم.این چیزایی که شما میگی یک در میلیون اتفاق میوفته.ما تو خواب وخیال زندگی نمی کنیم.باید واقع بین باشیم.رشته های علوم پایه فقط واسه کسایی مناسبه که علاقه ی خیلی شدیدی بهشون داشته باشن وقصد مهاجرت داشته باشن وگرنه عملا تو ایران بابد بیکار بمونن.اینجا هم کشور جهان اول نیست که متناسب با تلاشت نتیجه بگیری


*من نمیدونم شما کدوم دانشگاه خوندید اما اگر پیام های منو کامل ببینید گفتم که توی اون دانشگاه ها من ناراضی ندیدم
یا رفتن و میخوان برن یا همینجا ی کار خوب با درامد خوب دارن
خودتون میتونید تشریف ببرید دانشکده ها مشاهده کنید یا اصلا به من پ خ بدید من ایدی چندتاشونو بدم بهتون ببینید چطوره ؛ دعوا نداریم که

۱۰۰٪ علوم پایه بیکار و بیسواد بسیار داره ؛ بحث من هم صرفا در مورد این بود که اون دوستمون گفتن همشون! بیکارن درحالی که اینطور نیست*

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> میشه در مورد رشتتون بگین وضعیت اشتغال و بازار کار بعد فارغ التحصیلیش چطوره 
> فارغ التحصیلا ب راحتی جذب کار میشن ؟؟
> و این درسته ک اونایی ک سرمایه اولیه ندارن نمیتونن مطب بزنن و باید برا بقیه کار کنن


چون زمینه فعالیت من علوم بازرگانی و کسب و کار است، درمورد جمله آخرت میتونم راهنمایی کنم،
برای کسب سرمایه اولیه میتونی یجا مثل ساندویچی یا رستوران مشغول کار شی و میز تمیز کنی و ظرف بشوری و سیب زمینی و پباز پاک کنی و ... یا در زمینه حمل کیسه های آرد یا برنج و حبوبات در بازار و بنکداران کار کنی و فعالیت کنی تا یه سرمایه اولیه جمع کنی و‌ به تجهیزات دندانپزشکی مطبت برسی
سپاس

----------


## yasinius

> *من نمیدونم شما کدوم دانشگاه خوندید اما اگر پیام های منو کامل ببینید گفتم که توی اون دانشگاه ها من ناراضی ندیدم
> یا رفتن و میخوان برن یا همینجا ی کار خوب با درامد خوب دارن
> خودتون میتونید تشریف ببرید دانشکده ها مشاهده کنید یا اصلا به من پ خ بدید من ایدی چندتاشونو بدم بهتون ببینید چطوره ؛ دعوا نداریم که
> 
> ۱۰۰٪ علوم پایه بیکار و بیسواد بسیار داره ؛ بحث من هم صرفا در مورد این بود که اون دوستمون گفتن همشون! بیکارن درحالی که اینطور نیست*


دوست عزیز وقتی اطلاع نداری الکی بچه های مردمو گمراه نکن!من ورودی ۸۹ شیمی بهشتی هستم اوضاع رشته های علوم پایه به شدت توی ایران افتضاح همه همکلاسی هام که ارشد و دکتری هم خوندن الان پشیمونن و میگن عمرمونو تلف کردیم!همه شون هم با سواد ورتبه های تاپ ارشد و دکتری با مقالات ایمپکت بالا هستن!
علوم پایه فقط بدرد کسی می خوره که بخواد مهاجرت کنه والا تو ایران الوپیک بهتر

----------


## yasinius

> *ببخشید این رو میگم ولی چقدر شما نادانی!
> خیلی زشته وقتی درباره چیزی اطلاعی ندارید اظهار نظر کنید
> شما تشریف ببرید دانشکده شیمی شریف یا تهران یا بهشتی ؛ ببینید که اوضاعشون چطوره و چیکار میکنن بعد حرف بزنید
> دوستی دارم در همین شیمی بهشتی که در حد بهترین های علوم پزشکی درامد داره از طریق تولید ماده برای مراکز صنعتی
> یا فردی رو میسناسم از بچه های زیست بهشتی که تونسته بود اگر اشتباه نکنم ی ماده افزودنی برای ژله رو در ایران تولید کنه برای کافه ها ؛ الان هم اوضاع کاریشو نگم دیگه
> بله همین علوم پایه ها هم آزاد و هم پیام نور بدون کنکور میگیرن و شما نیازی نیست به خودت زحمت بدی میری پول میدی و میری دانشگاه ؛ متاسفانه اکثر دانشگاه های دولتی هم خوب نیستن و فرقشون اینه که اونا مجانین
> 
> 
> بقول ی دوستی این افرادی که میگن کار نیست همون درس نخون های مدرسه اند که صرفا قبل اسمشون ی لیسانسه اضافه شده 
> امکان نداره کسی تلاش کنه و به حداقل ها نرسه*


اگه به من هم  که دانشجو بهشتی ام نمیگی نادان این دوست افسانه ای تو که شیمی بهشتی می خونه وداره تولید میکنه برای مراکز صنعتی معرفی کن!
یگ چیزی بگید که با عقل جور دربیاد کاش قبل داستان سازی حداقل به شعور مخاطب احترام بذاری یکم تحقیق بکنی!شما هنوز فرق تولید ازمایشگاهی و صنعتی رو نمیدونی !همه ازمایشگاه های شیمی کل دانشگاه های کشور با همه توان و امکاناتشون جمع بشن نمی تونن قد یک مرکز متوسط صنعتی تولید داشته باشن!اون وقت دوست شما داره برای مراکز صنعتی با کدوم امکانات ماده تولید میکنه!؟یاد اون حرف احمدینژاد افتادم که میگفت یک بچه ۱۵ سال تو زیر زمین خونه اش باقابلمه اورانیوم غنی کرده

----------


## _POORYA_

> اگه به من هم  که دانشجو بهشتی ام نمیگی نادان این دوست افسانه ای تو که شیمی بهشتی می خونه وداره تولید میکنه برای مراکز صنعتی معرفی کن!
> یگ چیزی بگید که با عقل جور دربیاد کاش قبل داستان سازی حداقل به شعور مخاطب احترام بذاری یکم تحقیق بکنی!شما هنوز فرق تولید ازمایشگاهی و صنعتی رو نمیدونی !همه ازمایشگاه های شیمی کل دانشگاه های کشور با همه توان و امکاناتشون جمع بشن نمی تونن قد یک مرکز متوسط صنعتی تولید داشته باشن!اون وقت دوست شما داره برای مراکز صنعتی با کدوم امکانات ماده تولید میکنه!؟یاد اون حرف احمدینژاد افتادم که میگفت یک بچه ۱۵ سال تو زیر زمین خونه اش باقابلمه اورانیوم غنی کرده


*والا یکی ۲ تا نبودن 
از چند نفر ورودی ۹۵ پرسیدم 
چند نفر هم همونجا دکتر خونده بودن(پلیمر) با ماهی ۱۵ استخدام بودن
نمیدونم دیگه ورودی شمل چی بوده*

----------


## _POORYA_

*ی نکته ای هم هست اینکه باید از قبلش همه چیزو حساب کتاب کنی و بری دانشگاه
اولا من نگفتم هرکسی بره شیمی عالیه و فلان
گفتم بسیاری از بچه های شیمی این دانشگاها راضین
الان هم اوضاع با ۱۰ سال پیش خیلی فرق کرده
بهرحال شما هم وقتی علوم پایه میخونی باید بدونی که ممکنه کار برات نباشه و خودت شروع کنی به کار یا اماده بشی برای مهاجرت
حالا بهشتی که هیچی یکی شیمی گیلان بود الان داره صابون تولید میکنه خب طبیعیه تو مقیاس کم ولی راضیه

پ.ن: امسال فقط ۷ هزار شیمی روزانه میگیرن دانشگاه ها دقیقا اندازه پزشکی ؛ حالا دیگه بدون کنکورش و بقیه علوم پایه بماند!*

----------


## yasinius

> *والا یکی ۲ تا نبودن 
> از چند نفر ورودی ۹۵ پرسیدم 
> چند نفر هم همونجا دکتر خونده بودن(پلیمر) با ماهی ۱۵ استخدام بودن
> نمیدونم دیگه ورودی شمل چی بوده*


من با  ورودی های شیمی از ۸۷ تا ۹۳ کارشناسی 
۹۳تا ۹۵ ارشد
و ۹۵ تا همین امروز دکتری ارتباط دارم این حرفای که شما زدید یا زایده خیالتونه یا اطلاعات غلطی که بهتون دادن 
اگر هم انتخاب رشته شیمی زدی یا دانشجو شیمی الکی تعصب نداشته باش شیمی تو ایران یعنی هیچ

----------


## yasinius

> *ی نکته ای هم هست اینکه باید از قبلش همه چیزو حساب کتاب کنی و بری دانشگاه
> اولا من نگفتم هرکسی بره شیمی عالیه و فلان
> گفتم بسیاری از بچه های شیمی این دانشگاها راضین
> الان هم اوضاع با ۱۰ سال پیش خیلی فرق کرده
> بهرحال شما هم وقتی علوم پایه میخونی باید بدونی که ممکنه کار برات نباشه و خودت شروع کنی به کار یا اماده بشی برای مهاجرت
> حالا بهشتی که هیچی یکی شیمی گیلان بود الان داره صابون تولید میکنه خب طبیعیه تو مقیاس کم ولی راضیه
> 
> پ.ن: امسال فقط ۷ هزار شیمی روزانه میگیرن دانشگاه ها دقیقا اندازه پزشکی ؛ حالا دیگه بدون کنکورش و بقیه علوم پایه بماند!*


دوست خوبم یک چیزاییی میگی آدم خنده اش میگیره! صابون تولید میکنه؟ کی می خره صابونشو؟ آخه وقتی این همه برند معروف که کلی مجوز دارن و هزار تا پشتیبان و رانت هم دارن و ملت میشناسن و از همه مهمتر قیمتی هم ندارن کدوم احمقی میره صابون یک شیمیست گمنامو بخره؟

----------


## _POORYA_

> دوست خوبم یک چیزاییی میگی آدم خنده اش میگیره! صابون تولید میکنه؟ کی می خره صابونشو؟ آخه وقتی این همه برند معروف که کلی مجوز دارن و هزار تا پشتیبان و رانت هم دارن و ملت میشناسن و از همه مهمتر قیمتی هم ندارن کدوم احمقی میره صابون یک شیمیست گمنامو بخره؟


*دیگه انقدر تفاوت هم عجیبه
چرا بقیه مثل شما فکر نمیکنن نمیشه که همه اشتباه و الکی بگن شما درست بگی
والا فعلا که تولید میکنه دیگه کی میخره من نمیدونم
حتی یکی هم از الزهرا این کارو میکنه
من امشب با اون ورودی ۹۵ شیمی حرف میزنم شات پیامشو میذارم همینجا 
+
شما اطلاعی نداشتید از وضع شیمی؟ خب چرا مهاجرت نمیکنید و اگر براتون مقدور نیست چرا اومدید علوم پایه
*

----------


## yasinius

> *دیگه انقدر تفاوت هم عجیبه
> چرا بقیه مثل شما فکر نمیکنن نمیشه که همه اشتباه و الکی بگن شما درست بگی
> والا فعلا که تولید میکنه دیگه کی میخره من نمیدونم
> حتی یکی هم از الزهرا این کارو میکنه
> من امشب با اون ورودی ۹۵ شیمی حرف میزنم شات پیامشو میذارم همینجا 
> +
> شما اطلاعی نداشتید از وضع شیمی؟ خب چرا مهاجرت نمیکنید و اگر براتون مقدور نیست چرا اومدید علوم پایه
> *


دوست عزیز اینو من باید از شما بپرسم نه شما از من!منو همه فارغ التحصیلان شیمی ناراضی هستیم بعد شما داری به من میگی شیمی چجوره؟
من رفتم اون سال شیمی چون امثال شما که ندیده و نشناخته تعریف می کردن و منم اشتباه کردم
الانم هم شغل خوبی دارم هم دندون می خونم نیازی به مهاجرت ندارم
خواهش میکنم ازت با تعریف المیذخودتو مدیون اینو اون نکن

----------


## _POORYA_

> دوست عزیز اینو من باید از شما بپرسم نه شما از من!منو همه فارغ التحصیلان شیمی ناراضی هستیم بعد شما داری به من میگی شیمی چجوره؟
> من رفتم اون سال شیمی چون امثال شما که ندیده و نشناخته تعریف می کردن و منم اشتباه کردم
> الانم هم شغل خوبی دارم هم دندون می خونم نیازی به مهاجرت ندارم
> خواهش میکنم ازت با تعریف المیذخودتو مدیون اینو اون نکن


*منم میگم چطور شما و همه ناراضی اید ولی من راضی دیدم؟؟
من هم ندیده و نشناخته تعریف نکردم گفته ها و شنیده هامو گفتم
با اون فرد هم حرف میزنم تکلیفو معلوم کنم
خودم هم امسال انتخاب رشته داشتم اتفاقا اول دندون رو زدم ؛ تعریفی هم از شیمی نکردم
هررشته ای میخونی باید براش برنامه داشته باشی تا بعدا به مشکل نخوری
*

----------


## Saeed79

*من نمیخوام اصلا از رشته ای دفاع کنم یا جهت گیری کنم
ولی خیلی نظرای عجیب غریبی بعضی از بچه ها دادن
فقط بهتون بگم با استثناهای رشته ها تصمیم نگیرین . اینکه فلانی اختراع داشته 1000 تا متخصص رو میذاره جیبش , حرفای انگیزشی حوزه دیجیتال مارکتینگه نه کنکور ! کسایی که توی حوزه های غیرپزشکی توی این مملکت به جایی رسیدن مطمئن باشین انقدر استعداد داشتن که هرجای دیگه کار میکردن هم موفق میشدن . موفقیتشون بخاطر رشته شون نیست بخاطر هوش و استعدادشونه
استارتر عزیز که میپرسی بازار کار دندون یا پزشکی چطوره و ... اگه بهتون بگم بازارکار خوبی نداره میخوای گزینه دیگه ای انتخاب کنی ؟! مگه گزینه بهتر از پزشکی و دندون هم از نظر بازار کار هست که این سوالو میپرسی ...
*

----------


## yasinius

> *منم میگم چطور شما و همه ناراضی اید ولی من راضی دیدم؟؟
> من هم ندیده و نشناخته تعریف نکردم گفته ها و شنیده هامو گفتم
> با اون فرد هم حرف میزنم تکلیفو معلوم کنم
> خودم هم امسال انتخاب رشته داشتم اتفاقا اول دندون رو زدم ؛ تعریفی هم از شیمی نکردم
> هررشته ای میخونی باید براش برنامه داشته باشی تا بعدا به مشکل نخوری
> *


قربونت شکلت یکجور میگی برنامه داشته باشیم انگار توی کالیفرنیا زندگی میکنی! برنامه داشتن؛ پشت کار داشتن ؛تاپ بودن توی رشته و....وقتی به موفقیت ختم میشه که توی شهر هرت زندگی نکنی ! توی این کشور بی سرو ته که آدم از یک ساعت دیگه اش خبر نداره این حرفا خوش خیالیه!
غیر چند تا رشته خاص که می تونن خودشون برای خودشون کار بکنن تحصیل توی ایران فقط در حالتی ارزش داره که یا بخوای مهاجرت کنی یا بخوای با یک آب باریکه تا آخر عمر زیر بار زور زندگی مترسکی داشته باشی

----------


## _POORYA_

> قربونت شکلت یکجور میگی برنامه داشته باشیم انگار توی کالیفرنیا زندگی میکنی! برنامه داشتن؛ پشت کار داشتن ؛تاپ بودن توی رشته و....وقتی به موفقیت ختم میشه که توی شهر هرت زندگی نکنی ! توی این کشور بی سرو ته که آدم از یک ساعت دیگه اش خبر نداره این حرفا خوش خیالیه!
> غیر چند تا رشته خاص که می تونن خودشون برای خودشون کار بکنن تحصیل توی ایران فقط در حالتی ارزش داره که یا بخوای مهاجرت کنی یا بخوای با یک آب باریکه تا آخر عمر زیر بار زور زندگی مترسکی داشته باشی


*خب الان این حرف چه ربطی به حرف من داشت؟
من میگم تو شیمی اگر خوب باشی تو همین ایرانم میتونی شغل خوبی داشته باشی
ارشد های مسخره و دکترای بدرد نخور نه
مثلا الی یا تجزیه یا چندتای معدود دیگه خوبن

خب بستگی داره منظورت از اب باریکه چی باشه
اگر زیر ۲۰ تومن اب باریکس اره شیمی هم اب باریکه میتونه باشه
یکی هست مثلا دکتری پلیمر خونده الان با ۱۵ تومن استخدامه
البته اگر بتونی سرمایه جور کنی میتونی خیلی درامدتو تو شیمی بالاتر ببری ؛ پرسیدم بهم گفت اگر ۱.۵ جور کنی و نشادر تولید کنی همشو هم ازت میخرن و تو ماهی ۵۰ تا ۱۰۰ میلیون سود میکنی ؛ البته کسی که ۱.۵ پول داره درس نمیخونه)
+
بازم تاکید میکنم منظور من این نیست نرید مثلا دندون بیاید شیمی
از نظر خودم بهینه ترین رشته چه برای پولدار چه فقیر اول دندونه دوم فیزیو
انتخاب رشته هر کسی متفاوته و بستگی به شرایط زندگی خودش داره
کل بحث من تو این تاپیک این بود که اگر تو شیمی هم بری و ارشد و دکتری خوب و تو تهران ترجیحا بخونی و برنامه داشته باشی واسش میتونی موفق باشی
تمام
*

----------


## yasinius

> *خب الان این حرف چه ربطی به حرف من داشت؟
> من میگم تو شیمی اگر خوب باشی تو همین ایرانم میتونی شغل خوبی داشته باشی
> ارشد های مسخره و دکترای بدرد نخور نه
> مثلا الی یا تجزیه یا چندتای معدود دیگه خوبن
> 
> خب بستگی داره منظورت از اب باریکه چی باشه
> اگر زیر ۲۰ تومن اب باریکس اره شیمی هم اب باریکه میتونه باشه
> یکی هست مثلا دکتری پلیمر خونده الان با ۱۵ تومن استخدامه
> البته اگر بتونی سرمایه جور کنی میتونی خیلی درامدتو تو شیمی بالاتر ببری ؛ پرسیدم بهم گفت اگر ۱.۵ جور کنی و نشادر تولید کنی همشو هم ازت میخرن و تو ماهی ۵۰ تا ۱۰۰ میلیون سود میکنی ؛ البته کسی که ۱.۵ پول داره درس نمیخونه)
> ...


توی ایران نمی تونی اینو من فارغ تحصیل شیمی بهشتی دارم بهت میگم حالا شما اینارو از کجا میگی خدا عالمه!

----------


## _POORYA_

> توی ایران نمی تونی اینو من فارغ تحصیل شیمی بهشتی دارم بهت میگم حالا شما اینارو از کجا میگی خدا عالمه!


*بذار من اجازه بگیرم ازش ایدی تلگرامشو بدم بهت خودت مستقیم باهاش حرف بزن
اینارو از یکی میگم که ورودی شیمی ۹۵ بهشتیه تو صنعتم هست
خیلی دارک داری میبینی موضوع رو*

----------


## yasinius

> *بذار من اجازه بگیرم ازش ایدی تلگرامشو بدم بهت خودت مستقیم باهاش حرف بزن
> اینارو از یکی میگم که ورودی شیمی ۹۵ بهشتیه تو صنعتم هست
> خیلی دارک داری میبینی موضوع رو*


شما هم اگه دوست داشتی من آیدی چندتا از همکلاسی هامو میدم که همه ارشد دکتری تجزیه و شیمی دارویی و آلی هستن

----------


## Hisen

*چقدر هم دیگه رو میزنید خداوکیلی!
هر کی هر چی دوست داره بره و ایشالا موفق باشه انقدر بحث و دعوا نداره.
فقط مواظب باشید براتون از رشته خاصی سراب نسازند . همین!(:*

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _POORYA_


بذار من اجازه بگیرم ازش ایدی تلگرامشو بدم بهت خودت مستقیم باهاش حرف بزن
اینارو از یکی میگم که ورودی شیمی ۹۵ بهشتیه تو صنعتم هست
خیلی دارک داری میبینی موضوع رو


موضوع دارک تر از این حرفاست داداش ...*

----------


## Saeed79

> *چقدر هم دیگه رو میزنید خداوکیلی!
> هر کی هر چی دوست داره بره و ایشالا موفق باشه انقدر بحث و دعوا نداره.
> فقط مواظب باشید براتون از رشته خاصی سراب نسازند . همین!(:*


*با اینکه بذاریم هرکی هرچی دوس داره بره متاسفانه شدیدا مخالفم
همه این دانشجوهایی که انصراف دادن و میخوان کنکور بدن و سال ها عمرشون رو توی دانشگاه هدر دادن , ینفر سال کنکورشون بهشون گفته هر رشته ای دوس داری برو !
دانش آموز 17 18 ساله هم از بازار کار رشته ها که خبر نداشته بنده خدا . رفته به اصطللاح دنبال علاقه اش , و بعد دیده که چقدررر با چیزی که فکر میکرده فرق میکنه ...*

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> *بذار من اجازه بگیرم ازش ایدی تلگرامشو بدم بهت خودت مستقیم باهاش حرف بزن
> اینارو از یکی میگم که ورودی شیمی ۹۵ بهشتیه تو صنعتم هست
> خیلی دارک داری میبینی موضوع رو*


داداش اگه میشه از دوستت بپرس می تونه واسه دو نفر کار پیدا کنه؟ من یه رفیقم دکترای شیمی داره از دانشگاه تهران. تو شرکت دارویی کار می کنه که مال نیما سپهریه (نویسنده خیلی سبز) ماهی 7 8 تومن بیشتری نمی گیره. یکی هم خواهر دوستم که شیمی شریف داره و رتبه ی کنکورش دو رقمی بود و قراردادی کار می کنه.

----------


## _POORYA_

> داداش اگه میشه از دوستت بپرس می تونه واسه دو نفر کار پیدا کنه؟ من یه رفیقم دکترای شیمی داره از دانشگاه تهران. تو شرکت دارویی کار می کنه که مال نیما سپهریه (نویسنده خیلی سبز) ماهی 7 8 تومن بیشتری نمی گیره. یکی هم خواهر دوستم که شیمی شریف داره و رتبه ی کنکورش دو رقمی بود و قراردادی کار می کنه.


چشم :Yahoo (20):  باز خوبه سر کار میرن ؛ من منتظرم اون دوستمون ایدی دوستای بیکارشو بفرسته :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yasinius

> چشم باز خوبه سر کار میرن ؛ من منتظرم اون دوستمون ایدی دوستای بیکارشو بفرسته


اگه منظورتون با بنده اس من نگفتم دوستام بیکارن اتفاقا شیمیست بیکار خیلی کمه ولی وقتی با ارشد و دکتری بهت ۵-۶ تومن حقوق میدن بدون امنیت شغلی بعد این همه درس خوندن این شغل سنگین و خطرناک واقعا هیچ ارزشی نداره...
الان یک نفر روزی سه چهار ساعت تو اسنپ یا الوپیک کار کنه همینقدر درمیاره
بنده هم منتظر آیدی دوستای خیالی شما که دارن صنعت شیمی ایرانو می چرخونی هستم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _POORYA_

> اگه منظورتون با بنده اس من نگفتم دوستام بیکارن اتفاقا شیمیست بیکار خیلی کمه ولی وقتی با ارشد و دکتری بهت ۵-۶ تومن حقوق میدن بدون امنیت شغلی بعد این همه درس خوندن این شغل سنگین و خطرناک واقعا هیچ ارزشی نداره...
> الان یک نفر روزی سه چهار ساعت تو اسنپ یا الوپیک کار کنه همینقدر درمیاره
> بنده هم منتظر آیدی دوستای خیالی شما که دارن صنعت شیمی ایرانو می چرخونی هستم


*
این همه بالا بحث کردی که تو ایران هیچی نمیشه و ... حالا اینو میگی
اگر اسنپ خوبه پس ما هم بریم اسنپ دیگه پول توشه

والا منتظر بودم شما پ خ رو جواب بدید که الان دادید و بازم ایدی ندادید


+

من احساس میکنم تو این تاپیک شدم مدافع رشته شیمی و دارم رویایی نشونش میدم
صرفا اولش خواستم جوابی به کاربر Meti81 بدم که انقدر بحث طول کشید
بازم میگم بخداا کل حرف من این بود که ایشون گفتن همه بیکارن و چیزای دیگه من خواستم بگم اینطوری نیست ؛ تو میتونی با شیمی راحت تر مهاجرت کنی یا اینکه حداقل ادامه بدی تا هیئت علمی بشی ؛ شاید کمتر از ۱۰٪ بهش برسن ولی میرسن بالاخره
یا اینکه کلا پولدار باشی کارگاه تولید متانول یا نشادر بزنی که تو در هر صورت هر رشته ای میرفتی وضعت خوب بود*

----------


## yasinius

> *
> این همه بالا بحث کردی که تو ایران هیچی نمیشه و ... حالا اینو میگی
> اگر اسنپ خوبه پس ما هم بریم اسنپ دیگه پول توشه
> 
> والا منتظر بودم شما پ خ رو جواب بدید که الان دادید و بازم ایدی ندادید
> 
> 
> +
> 
> ...



بحث مسخره ای شده! یک نفر که یک راهو نرفته می خواد به یک نفر که یک راهو تا اخر رفته بقبولونه اون راه چجوری!!!
من تو پیام بهتون گفتم شما اول آیدی دوستتونو بهم بدید منم به شما آیدی چندتا از دوستام میدم 
شما که آنقدر شیمی رو قبول دارید برید شیمی بخونید!نشادر و متانول تولید کنید یه طور همزمان هیئت علمی هم بشید !
ما خنگ بودیم نتونستیم رفتیم دنبال هنر و کار و دندونپزشکی

----------


## yasinius

> *
> این همه بالا بحث کردی که تو ایران هیچی نمیشه و ... حالا اینو میگی
> اگر اسنپ خوبه پس ما هم بریم اسنپ دیگه پول توشه
> 
> والا منتظر بودم شما پ خ رو جواب بدید که الان دادید و بازم ایدی ندادید
> 
> 
> +
> 
> ...


براتون فرستادم

----------


## _POORYA_

> بحث مسخره ای شده! یک نفر که یک راهو نرفته می خواد به یک نفر که یک راهو تا اخر رفته بقبولونه اون راه چجوری!!!
> من تو پیام بهتون گفتم شما اول آیدی دوستتونو بهم بدید منم به شما آیدی چندتا از دوستام میدم 
> شما که آنقدر شیمی رو قبول دارید برید شیمی بخونید!نشادر و متانول تولید کنید یه طور همزمان هیئت علمی هم بشید !
> ما خنگ بودیم نتونستیم رفتیم دنبال هنر و کار و دندونپزشکی


*دقیقا و جالبه شما هم کوتاه نمیاید اصلا
پولشو بدید چشم تولید میکنم
*

----------


## Ahlam500

> *با اینکه بذاریم هرکی هرچی دوس داره بره متاسفانه شدیدا مخالفم
> همه این دانشجوهایی که انصراف دادن و میخوان کنکور بدن و سال ها عمرشون رو توی دانشگاه هدر دادن , ینفر سال کنکورشون بهشون گفته هر رشته ای دوس داری برو !
> دانش آموز 17 18 ساله هم از بازار کار رشته ها که خبر نداشته بنده خدا . رفته به اصطللاح دنبال علاقه اش , و بعد دیده که چقدررر با چیزی که فکر میکرده فرق میکنه ...*


من تو این تاپیک میخواستم در مورد دندانپزشکی بدونم اما به جز مقایسه شینی با بقیه رشته ها چیزی نفهمیدم

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> من تو این تاپیک میخواستم در مورد دندانپزشکی بدونم اما به جز مقایسه شینی با بقیه رشته ها چیزی نفهمیدم


به قول یه بنده خدایی: این هم یه رشته هست مثل رشته های دیگه . مزیت خاصی هم نداره  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Lara27

اینده فیزیو با این طرحی ک گذاشتن که مطب زدن برا همه آزاد شده بازم خوبه؟

----------


## mh81

> نه دیگه مثه قدیم نیست 
> خیلی این رشته اشباع شده 
> اکثرا همه بیکارن 
> آره سرمایه اولیه زیادی هم میخواد 
> من خودم یه دانشجو دندون میشناسم زده تو کار اسنپ میگه دیگه مثه قدیم نیست همه دندوناشون خراب باشه 
> همه دیگه رعایت میکنن مسواک میزنن فقط پیک کاری ما موقعی که بخوایم دندون شیری بچه ها رو بکشیم که اونم دیگه مثه قدیم نیس همه خودشون با دست می کنن
> و چون سرمایه اولیه نداشت مجبور بود شاگرد یه دندون پزشک معروف بشه 
> 
> به نظرم برو رشته های علوم پایه مثه زیست و شیمی کاربردی و محض اینا الان* بازار کارشون خیلی خوبه
> ...


چقدر شما بی شخصیت و عقب مانده ای که اینجوری درباره بقیه رشته ها حرف میزنی

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed79


با اینکه بذاریم هرکی هرچی دوس داره بره متاسفانه شدیدا مخالفم
همه این دانشجوهایی که انصراف دادن و میخوان کنکور بدن و سال ها عمرشون رو توی دانشگاه هدر دادن , ینفر سال کنکورشون بهشون گفته هر رشته ای دوس داری برو !
دانش آموز 17 18 ساله هم از بازار کار رشته ها که خبر نداشته بنده خدا . رفته به اصطللاح دنبال علاقه اش , و بعد دیده که چقدررر با چیزی که فکر میکرده فرق میکنه ...


مطمئن باش انتخاب هایی که داشتند از سر اجبار بوده ، نه علاقه.
کسی که معدل خوبی داشته و توی یک دانشگاه نسبتا خوبی بوده و واقعا به فیلد تحصیلیش علاقه داشته حداقل میتونسته اپلای بکنه . چیزی که در رشته های پزشکی و دندون تقریبا قفله .*

----------


## afshin.sadeghi

> اینده فیزیو با این طرحی ک گذاشتن که مطب زدن برا همه آزاد شده بازم خوبه؟


یعنی چی برای همه آزاد شده  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
خب فقط برای همه فیزیتراپیست ها آزاد شده دیگه که بنظرم خیلیم خوبه تازه امسال برخلاف بقیه رشته ها فیزیو ظرفیتش کم شده و 290 نفر شده 
اما متاسفانه داروخانه زدن برای همه آزاد شده بخاطر همین که داروخونه های پراتیک زیاد شدن

----------

